# help re B and B



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

We have been living here since last November and are loving it. However, money is a bit tight and we are thinking of starting a small bed and breakfast business using our spare room with ensuite bathroom.We arebased in the Algarve, near the new footpath Via Alagarviana and hope we can attract walkers/ bird watchers etc.

Please can anyone help with the following:

What are the legal requirements for this?
Do people think there is any market...it isn't our only income and we would be happy with modest booking rate...although unsure what that might be
Are there any health and safety regs about pools?
I am sure we will need public liability insurance...but are there any other rules about public liability?
Do I need to start an activity as a self employed worker? 

All help gratefully received...

Thanks Verinia


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

PM'd you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Re Social Security it might be better for you to register if earnings from B&B are less than min S/S payment criteria than include on your husbands S/S, earnings would still go into family pot for tax though


----------

